# Eclipse: Javadoc Exception Error



## shredding (19. Mai 2010)

Ich muss sagen, Eclipse ist für Neueinsteiger wirklich extrem frustrierend. Ich benutze ja Aptana und bei WebDev hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme, aber jetzt geht immer irgendwas nicht, wenn ich gerade frohen Mutes loscoden will.

```
Note: An exception occurred while getting the Javadoc. See log for details.
```

Ich habe jetzt 2 Stunden im Netz gesucht und gebe entnervt auf. Wenn keiner mehr eine Idee hat, wechsele ich morgen die IDE und bin an Eclipse gescheitert 

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- Build Path -> Javadocs -> Pfad zu meiner JRE und zu Java Online
- Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JRE -> Standard VM eingestellt
- Properties -> Javdoc Location -> Pfad zu meiner JRE und zu Java Online

Was nun?

Danke!!!


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2010)

sicher mit der eingestellten JRE?
::KaibaTheLegacy::: How to solve Javadoc error in Eclipse


----------



## shredding (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, die von dir verlinkte Hilfe hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Die JRE ist bei mir aber bereits korrekt eingestellt. Das hat ja auch schonmal funktioniert. Bloß auf einmal nicht, nachdem ich mein anderes Problem gelöst hab (siehe meinen anderen Thread).


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2010)

Lade dir ein JDK runter und binde das als Standard JRE ein. Damit ist Javadoc und Source Location automatisch konfiguriert.


----------



## shredding (20. Mai 2010)

Hm. Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd. Aber ich habe jetzt das _Java Development Kit Version 6 Update 20_ installiert und eingebunden - hilft nichts. Ich habe auch einen neuen Workspace angelegt - hilft nichts.

Naja, wahrscheinlich ist Eclipse nichts für mich, da geht ständig irgendwas nicht. Mal gehen die Updates nicht, dann der Export, dann die Documentation... Ich lade mir jetzt gerade mal netbeans runter. Mal sehen wie das so ist.


----------



## shredding (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt netbeans und bin sehr begeistert. Im Gegensatz zu Eclipse funktioniert alles sofort und es ist meiner Meinung nach übersichtlicher und strukturierter und auch nicht so träge wie eclipse manchmal. Habe noch nicht viel gesehen, aber der erste Eindruck ist toll.


----------

